# Alun Hoddinott Symphony No. 4



## pwhs (Oct 2, 2013)

I was looking through some old concert programmes for the Halle Orchestra for the 1970s to see what they played that I don't have a recording of. One of those was Alun Hoddinott's 4th Symphony. I can find recordings of his 2nd, 3rd, 5th and 6th but not his fourth. Has anyone come across a recording of this? Its not showing up on Amazon or Presto Classical. Whenever there's a symphony missing I always wonder why it wasn't recorded.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I've only come across it on youtube - I wonder if whoever posted it recorded an old BBC radio broadcast as it says it was performed by the Hallé under Maurice Handford, who left the Hallé the year after John Barbirolli's death.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I have a recording of it (a non-commercial one). I think I got it from a music forum by downloading it for free some years ago.


----------

